# When you feel spiritually dry?



## AThornquist (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm interested to know how you all respond when you feel spiritually dry. What I mean by 'dry' is fairly general, ranging anywhere from feeling disconnected from the LORD to spiritual complacency. What promises of God do you look to? How do you "fan the flame" of your walk with the LORD? _Etc._


----------



## rbcbob (Oct 24, 2011)

Rejoice in the Lord always. Again I say rejoice. 

I think, trusting in my faulty memory, that this is an imperative. Other such passages serve to press the duty to my soul to delight in the Lord my God!


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 24, 2011)

Andrew, I love this quote from Samuel Rutherford's letters: 'I see there is a sort of impatient patience required in the want of Christ as to His manifestations, and waiting on. They thrive who wait on His love, and the blowing of it, and the turning of His gracious wind; and they thrive who, in that onwaiting, make haste and din and much ado for their lost and hidden Lord Jesus.' I love the words 'an impatient patience' -- I think sometimes spiritual dryness is actually part of our growth in grace, learning to depend less on feelings etc, so we have to be patient with it; and yet we should never rest content in that condition, or allow it to make us languid in seeking God. Indeed 'patience' implies that we are waiting expectantly for something other than what we are experiencing.

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------

(PS. Perhaps I should also add that in the context of Rutherford's other letters, it seems the 'patience' is in part a recognition that the Lord has the right to manifest His love to us as He pleases, and knows what is best for us -- along the lines of the bride in the Song of Solomon sometimes having to go out and search for the one she loves. The point is to draw us after Him though, not for us to be content without Him.)


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Oct 24, 2011)

_Eventually_, spiritual dryness will lead the regenerate Christian to act pretty much the way Joshua described of himself. But of course that will not always be the regenerate Christian's _immediate_ response, often he will choose to follow himself instead of God. God be thanked sin has no _dominion_ over us anymore!


----------



## Frosty (Oct 24, 2011)

I try to pray as much as I can, although that may be difficult as inability/difficulty praying may be a sympton of being spiritually dry. 

Firstly, I focus on confessing my sin and asking God to show me my sinfulness and my utter dependency upon Him. I ask Him to examine my heart and uncover all that lies within.

I begin to think of all of the things in my life that God has given me. Everything from salvation, to the ability to read and know His word, to food to eat and a place to live. I thank God for all that He has providentially blessed me with.

In times of spiritual dryness I find it difficult to get God's word open. The most difficult part is finding the time and desire to actually open up the Bible. Once it's opened and I find a text, things seem to get better. Psalms is a great place to focus, with a good mix of New Testament teaching on Christ and His redemptive work on our behalf. 

Pray, read, pray, read, and don't give in. I often pray that God would give me a greater love for Him, a greater understanding of Him, and a stronger faith in Him. I am a weak man and find myself leaning on Christ more and more as time goes on.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 24, 2011)

Good words. Thanks for the input so far, brothers and sister.


----------



## gordo (Oct 24, 2011)

good answers! so fitting on how i felt today! after a weekend of amazing fellowship and spiritual contentment, I woke up this morning feeling 'dry' and bitter. even to the point that i avoided co-workers who wanted to talk about the Lord. 

thanks for the posts above.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 24, 2011)

I have often found much comfort in prayerful meditation on Psalm 37 and 38. Psalm 38 in particular reminds me of my need to repent and call upon the Lord, and receive his forgiveness. Once I find myself there, things always seem to look up. Hopefully, that will help.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 25, 2011)

I try to identify & remove the distraction(s) that caused it. Distractions can grow into idols.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm only giving my most immediate response, and so there are probably aspects of dryness that I'm not addressing here, but with me recently it has come through an unclear conscience, and that could come in one of two ways: a too severe view of my own sins and forgetfulness of doctrine, or it could come from actual sin.

The remedy, because my problem is more likely more often the former, is meditation on the sweetness of the Gospel. Romans 3:19-31, because legalism is ground deep inside the best. Romans 3:19-20 has stricken out any and all dependence on the law to even try to please God (let alone be justified), and then it comes in telling me that I have the righteousness of God. There have been other theological truths in that passage too that I've needed, particularly the explicit statement that the available righteousness of God was indeed testified under the Law and Prophets. Truths like these keep you from at least flying out of the chariot. And if it's the latter--that there is actual sin in my life--this remembrance brings power and courage to fight.


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 25, 2011)

I sing Psalms.


----------



## Mertens (Oct 25, 2011)

*a first post*

New to this board, though I have been reading for a bit. Not new to message boards in general, so I'm posting in a thread of similar spirit rather than a new thread. Thank you for having me.

What would you say to a brother who finds he cannot, in good conscience, share the 'hope that lies within' because he finds it is not there, or can't remember it, or it is masked to him?

I am reading Boices' commentary on John and I find myself despairing of my feelings with every sermon. I feel dry, certainly. What is the prognosis? I am familiar with Westminster on sanctification. I can understand a period or even cycles of dryness. Reading through John without commentary only makes Christ seem more alien, more repellant. The thought of this terrifies me but I've only alluded to it to a close brother, never directly confessing it. 

What is the prescription? Confession and prayer and the sacraments? The internet is a fine thing but this isn't really confession. Should I talk with my pastor? I have been nominated for office for two elections now, but have tactfully (I hope) declined. This can't go on much longer.


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 25, 2011)

Mertens, I'm not qualified to give advice, but I just wanted to say that I will pray for you.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 25, 2011)

To Andrew - good poetry is often helpful, for instance, Christina Rossetti. Sometimes you get so used to the style of what you usually read that it tends to pass over you with little impact. That's obviously not good, but something different might serve like a sherbet to clear your palate.

To Michael - first of all, yes, a godly pastor or elder should be approached with this situation. 
Second, our feelings are a part of that sense by which we do not walk ("we walk by faith, and not by sight"). Feeling is often withheld from us for the strengthening of faith. In other words, it is quite possible to take emotion too seriously; that is one way that it actually makes itself dominant, by making itself seem so important; but as it sounds like you can already attest, feelings don't have to govern our actions. It is possible for me to love my wife even when I don't feel loving: and it is possible to follow the Lord even when we feel like turning back. 
Third, there is in all of us that which opposes God absolutely: "the flesh lusts against the Spirit." So it is no surprise that there can be deadness to God's word, repinings at His providence, resisting of His Spirit, and so forth. And when God hides his face, we are of course troubled. But remember the resolution of the prophet, _And I will wait upon the Lord, that hideth his face from the house of Jacob, and I will look for him_ (Isaiah 8:17). I understand that this is extremely difficult; but what other course is there? We know that no one else has the words of eternal life. Like bruised and battered Jacob we know there is no hope of blessing anywhere else, and so we will not let go though hanging on is tearing us apart. And know this: there is virtue in Christ's blood to atone for the sin of not loving him. When he comes to seek and save sinners, when he comes to die in their stead, he comes to forgive their sins against himself personally as well.
Be encouraged in the midst of this distress to call upon the name of the Lord, to show God his own promises, and resolve to "give him no rest" until they are fulfilled. I will pray for you tonight.

(P.S., please click the "signature requirements" link in my signature to see how your signature should appear.)


----------



## Mertens (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you both for your prayers. I will take your advice.


----------

